# Einfacher Gigabit Switch gesucht - Multicast, braucht man das??



## Eirulan (29. November 2017)

Hallo,

folgende Situation, habe in einem Zimmer PC und zwei Konsolen. Der PC ist bisher per LAN Kabel direkt am Router angeschlossen (am einzigen Gigabit Port), die Konsolen nur per WLAN...
Nun möchte ich auch gerne den Konsolen ein Kabel gönnen.

Einfache Lösung -> ein Switch muss her.
Ich habe mich da auch schon umgesehen und denke, ein einfacher 5-Port Switch wie der D-Link DGS-105/E wäre völlig ausreichend. Dieser ist allerdings nicht Multicast-fähig.
Nun meine Fragen:
- Multicast, braucht man das??
- Würde es mir in meinem Szenario überhaupt Vorteile bringen?
- Könnt ihr mir außer dem o.g. Switch noch andere empfehlen? Muss wirklich nichts Besonderes sein, gut und günstig wäre bevorzugt.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## bschicht86 (29. November 2017)

Normalerweise kannst du darauf verzichten. Vorteil von Multicast kannst du wohl nur nutzen, wenn alle Geräte zur gleichen Zeit dasselbe aus dem Netz ziehen bzw denselben Stream schauen.


----------



## keinnick (29. November 2017)

Ein stinknormaler Switch (wie der von Dir vorgeschlagene) reicht. Multicast brauchst Du in Deinem Fall nicht.


----------



## Eirulan (29. November 2017)

Alles klar vielen Dank


----------



## Malkolm (29. November 2017)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Vorteil von Multicast kannst du wohl nur nutzen, wenn alle Geräte zur gleichen Zeit dasselbe aus dem Netz ziehen bzw denselben Stream schauen.



Da ist so nicht ganz korrekt. Es reichen schon zwei Endgeräte, es müssen also nicht alle sein. Und ein Switchohne Multicast unterstützung bringt in diesem Fall nicht nur keinen Vorteil, sondern einen erheblichen Nachteil, der das komplette Netz lahmlegen kann.

Beispiel: Du schaust dir an zwei verschiedenen Geräten gerade über IP-TV den gleichen Film an, im Netz ist zusätzlich aber noch dein Handy angemeldet über WLAN. Ein Switch ohne IP-Spoofing versucht nun alle eintreffenden Multicast-Pakete an ALLE Ports weiterzuleiten und kann damit potentiell das WLAN eines AP, der an diesem Switch hängt, komplett verstopfen. Es kommt dann zu einem Datenstau, der die korrekte Wiedergabe an deinen TVs unmöglich machen kann.

Solltest du nicht ausschließen können, dass du jemals Multicast Inhalte streamen werden wirst (z.B. IP TV), sind die 10-20€ extra (der Netgear GS105E-200PES etwa kostet nur 10€ mehr als dein DLink) die ein IP-Spoofing fähiger Switch kostet eine gute Investition, zumal du damit Features wie VPN etc. direkt mitkaufst.


----------



## bschicht86 (29. November 2017)

Aber wann genau trifft das zu, dass man zufällig an 2 Endgeräten denselben TV-Sender schauen wird? Ich finde, sogut wie nie. Wenn man schon dasselbe schaut, kann man sich auch vor denselben Fernseher setzen und Strom sparen. Wenn man an 2 Geräten schaut, dann oft nur, weil einem das Programm von ersteren nicht gefällt.


----------



## keinnick (29. November 2017)

Trifft bei mir (uns) ab und an zu. Einfach wenn meine Freundin sich abends schon ins Bett legt und ich noch auf dem Sofa grinde oder nebenbei noch am Rechner bin und die Glotze dabei läuft.


----------



## bschicht86 (29. November 2017)

Dann investiere lieber mehr und habe Ruhe.


----------



## keinnick (29. November 2017)

Nee, technisch gesehen betrifft uns das Problem nicht (bei Kabelfernsehen ja kein Problem). Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass solche Konstellationen vorkommen könnten.


----------



## Eirulan (29. November 2017)

Also habe ich das richtig verstanden, das braucht man nur, wenn man an mehreren Endgeräten das Gleiche zur gleichen Zeit macht.
Das trifft in meinem Fall mit PC und Konsolen ja nie zu..?


----------



## keinnick (29. November 2017)

Das hast Du richtig verstanden.


----------



## DOcean (29. November 2017)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Da ist so nicht ganz korrekt. Es reichen schon zwei Endgeräte, es müssen also nicht alle sein. Und ein Switchohne Multicast unterstützung bringt in diesem Fall nicht nur keinen Vorteil, sondern einen erheblichen Nachteil, der das komplette Netz lahmlegen kann.
> 
> Beispiel: Du schaust dir an zwei verschiedenen Geräten gerade über IP-TV den gleichen Film an, im Netz ist zusätzlich aber noch dein Handy angemeldet über WLAN. Ein Switch ohne IP-Spoofing versucht nun alle eintreffenden Multicast-Pakete an ALLE Ports weiterzuleiten und kann damit potentiell das WLAN eines AP, der an diesem Switch hängt, komplett verstopfen. Es kommt dann zu einem Datenstau, der die korrekte Wiedergabe an deinen TVs unmöglich machen kann.
> 
> Solltest du nicht ausschließen können, dass du jemals Multicast Inhalte streamen werden wirst (z.B. IP TV), sind die 10-20€ extra (der Netgear GS105E-200PES etwa kostet nur 10€ mehr als dein DLink) die ein IP-Spoofing fähiger Switch kostet eine gute Investition, zumal du damit Features wie VPN etc. direkt mitkaufst.



Jein, bzw. wird schwierig das zu Hause hinzukriegen...

Ein HD TV Stream benötige ~10MBit deiner 1000MBit Leitung d.h. dein AP kommt mit dem Zusatz Traffic der an ihn geht in dem Fall super klar. Er sieht einfach auf MAC Ebene das das Paket nicht für ihn ist und verwirft es einfach...


----------

